
Multimodal Recurrent Neural Networks that describe images with sentences - tilt
https://github.com/karpathy/neuraltalk
======
jcr
previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8632209](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8632209)

The Stanford page for this project also has the paper this work is based on:

[http://cs.stanford.edu/people/karpathy/deepimagesent/](http://cs.stanford.edu/people/karpathy/deepimagesent/)

